# Cannabis Drug Test how can I pass it ?



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Just been told ill be drug tested at a medical I've got next week. Not sure of which day, but I'll be at the centre doing some courses from Monday to Friday.

I smoked half a joint last night, and about 2 over the weekend.

Is there anything I can do to make sure it doesn't show up ?

ive heard that cranberry juice, and crazy amounts of water will flush it out, but it's fat soluble, so these won't work.

Any suggestions ? I only touch weed every month or so, I'm not a big stoner or anything.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Nope, it'll show up.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm sure in the film Harsh Times Christian Bale drinks white vinegar the uses a turkey baster to inject water into his jap's eye just before. Try that and report back.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Take someone elses p!ss :thumb: :lol:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Nope, it'll show up.


^^This^^


----------



## Nano (Jun 10, 2013)

Injecting heroin will cancel out the weed and the heroin will leave your system with 48 hours, so do it 3 days before and you should be good to go


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

scott.taylor said:


> Just been told ill be drug tested at a medical I've got next week. Not sure of which day, but I'll be at the centre doing some courses from Monday to Friday.
> 
> I smoked half a joint last night, and about 2 over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Just drink loads of water m8, u will probably be fine unless ur a heavy smoker. Good luck, if there was a chance u would be drug tested why smoke the odd spliff, ur better off with class 'a's lol as they leave ur system faster, well ur better off with nothing really lol but if u must take something, why pick the longest lasting in ur system drug?! Bit daft tbh lol

Good luck though


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Takes 3 months to clear if I remember rightly. Just lie and deny


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd just get an excuse ready. You might be lucky in that you havnt been using alot, so it'll be a weak positive.

There might be something to gain from drinking as much water as possible and using a diuretic to flush your system - but you'd only make a fractional difference. But the weaker and more watery your **** is, the better the chances are.

Could you not just claim that you were in Amsterdam a few months back and had a strange bun?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Takes 3 months to clear if I remember rightly. Just lie and deny


Up to 3 months, I quit 3 weeks before a drug test when I was 16 and I smoked a fair bit.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't pick it intentionally.

I've smoked it occasionally for about 2 years.

Just once a month, sometimes 2 months without it. So I'm not addicted, I just enjoy the feeling.

And I didn't know I'd be drug tested until I was told today.

Will cardio and sweating in a sauna help to get some out ?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Takes 3 months to clear if I remember rightly. Just lie and deny


From moderate use you'll clear a **** test in a month, but bloods is three months.

I think Tekkers idea is best though - just deny deny deny, and hopefully they'll agree to a retest by which time you'll be clear.

Next time use heroin - its much nicer, clears your system in a week and you can blame a positive test on eating a poppy seed bun.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I didn't pick it intentionally.
> 
> I've smoked it occasionally for about 2 years.
> 
> ...


What do you do for work?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I didn't smoke much tbh, maybe 1g over the weekend. I'm about 11% bodyfat aswell, I heard the less fat you have, the less it can hold on to.

So I'm just going to try the cranberry juice and gallons of water thing anyway just incase. And pray that I pass it. I will lose £1100 if I fail it.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Take a leaf (see what I did there) out of the professional athletes and just dodge the test. Get your Dr to write you off sick for two weeks, by which time you'll be clear.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> What do you do for work?


I'm an Electrician, but I'm away doing my Offshore Survival courses next week. And apparently they drug test you at the medical.

If I fail it then I'm sure I won't get to carry on with the courses. So I'll lose £1100 worth.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

When ever I've had a test, they dont actually strip u and watch you **** (they stood close but not watched) I could easily have had a small splash of someone elses p1ss hidden down my boxers in a container and poured it in the cup.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

It seems my message isn't getting through so here it is again


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

You can buy that stuff (not sure of the name) from them bong shops here in newcastle that clears your system out after you drink it,its not cheap but if defo work,my mate works on the rigs and has used it.

I imagine they probably sell it in all those type of shops.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I'm an Electrician, but I'm away doing my Offshore Survival courses next week. And apparently they drug test you at the medical.
> 
> If I fail it then I'm sure I won't get to carry on with the courses. So I'll lose £1100 worth.


Ouch mate! All the best with it, maybe if you get through this one then learn from your mistakes and knock it on the head :thumbup1:


----------



## suty (Sep 29, 2011)

rob [URL=w:4300150]w:4300150[/URL] said:


> I'm sure in the film Harsh Times Christian Bale drinks white vinegar the uses a turkey baster to inject water into his jap's eye just before. Try that and report back.


Was a programme on a while back where a whole american football team did this with summat like nerds pee before a steroid check Haha. Don't know if it could really be done tho.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

scott.taylor said:


> Just been told ill be drug tested at a medical I've got next week. Not sure of which day, but I'll be at the centre doing some courses from Monday to Friday.
> 
> I smoked half a joint last night, and about 2 over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Don't panic mate. If you only have the occasional splif you should be clear within days. It only lingers for a month with heavy use.

I've beaten many drug tests. Heres some tips

Drink lots of water between now and then and take some creatine on the morning of the test.

When giving the sample don't allow the start or end of the urine stream to enter the container.

Bring a small container of water and dilute the sample you give them

Full proof method is to smuggle in a clean sample and use this instead. [Takes a little finesse if being watched]

Right I'm off to light up this blunt. Good luck!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Say you were around some mates that were smoking but you didn't touch it!!?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

ShaunH101 said:


> Say you were around some mates that were smoking but you didn't touch it!!?


That won't work. You'd have to be in a very small enclosed space with several people smoking for many hours to get a positive result from passive smoking.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That won't work. You'd have to be in a very small enclosed space with several people smoking for many hours to get a positive result from passive smoking.


Ok then... You were in a mini van with 6 mates smoking none stop for a 3 hr road trip and the hot boxed you!


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That won't work. You'd have to be in a very small enclosed space with several people smoking for many hours to get a positive result from passive smoking.


What if he hitched a lift from Edinburgh to London with Dave Chappelle?










If you're that worried get a sickie, reschedule the test.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

someone else's p!ss wont work the tub you p!ss in will have a temperature gauge on it and cold p!ss is no good..


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

ShaunH101 said:


> Say you were around some mates that were smoking but you didn't touch it!!?


A friend of mine said this when his was a weak positive test and he got away with it!

Dont worry yourself dude!


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/12/how-to-pass-a-drug-test-high-times-richard-cusick_n_2863682.html


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Turns out the test is on the 4th day, Thursday.

So this gives me an extra 3 days to clear it.

Gonna have to drink hundreds of water before it to dilute my ****.

And I'll try the Creatine thing aswell since I've still got some left.


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

scott.taylor said:


> Turns out the test is on the 4th day, Thursday.
> 
> So this gives me an extra 3 days to clear it.
> 
> ...


If you are for losing out on £1100 I suggest you do what @HAWKUS mentioned. I've heard of people using detox products like this to clear their system out and it doing the trick for them.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

LER said:


> someone else's p!ss wont work the tub you p!ss in will have a temperature gauge on it and cold p!ss is no good..


Put it in the microwave... simple


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

If your test is comes up positive tell them you have been eating hemp seed bars and or have been taking Ibuprofen. Both are known to give false positive results for THC with a urine test. They will then need to confirm the results using a blood test but it is unlikely that they will have a phlebotomist present to take a sample and will have to call you back at a later date giving you time to clear your system.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Just say you had a few slices of ya mates cake


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

if its only a joint or two at the week end you should be abe to flush ur system, this can be done by drinking ****loads of water before the test and especially on the day, the water doesnt get a chance to pick up any traces of any drugs and ur **** comes out clear,

Be warned however, this method would still be classed as fail where i learned it in prison but u cud probably get away with it if u said u drank a lot of water so u didnt get stage fright... i cant c them being as strict. or strip searchin u etc lol


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Matt2 said:


> If your test is comes up positive tell them you have been eating hemp seed bars and or have been taking Ibuprofen. Both are known to give false positive results for THC with a urine test. They will then need to confirm the results using a blood test but it is unlikely that they will have a phlebotomist present to take a sample and will have to call you back at a later date giving you time to clear your system.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks man, that was a very informative post. I'll just need to try and **** it all out and then lie that it was Ibuprofen.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Youve fcuked it lol. Always make me laugh these type of threads, its simple, dont do the drugs and they cant show up ffs.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

D3RF said:


> if its only a joint or two at the week end you should be abe to flush ur system, this can be done by drinking ****loads of water before the test and especially on the day, the water doesnt get a chance to pick up any traces of any drugs and ur **** comes out clear,
> 
> Be warned however, this method would still be classed as fail where i learned it in prison but u cud probably get away with it if u said u drank a lot of water so u didnt get stage fright... i cant c them being as strict. or strip searchin u etc lol


I hope so mate. Thanks.

I'm going to drink more water every day until then.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Youve fcuked it lol. Always make me laugh these type of threads, its simple, dont do the drugs and they cant show up ffs.


It's hardly as if weed is shockingly bad. Not like I was necking mad pills and going daft.

Just have a few J's and chill, watch funny films and munch some chocolate.

I wouldn't have smoked any if I knew about the drug test though.

I only found out today that they do it when you do your survival training.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

u shud be fine mate... like 6 ltrs a day to be safe lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

scott.taylor said:


> It's hardly as if weed is shockingly bad. Not like I was necking mad pills and going daft.
> 
> Just have a few J's and chill, watch funny films and munch some chocolate.
> 
> ...


Yeah i know but you live by the sword you die by the sword. If your gonna use reccie drugs, accept the consequenses of it, like this situation your in right now. I hopeit comes back negative. Quite a few lost jobs at my place recently through a random drug test and they all thried these methods that have been advised to you like drinkling serious ammounts.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a clue on the drug test mate, but @IGotTekkers is looking ferking huge in his avi! :hatsoff:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Goosh said:


> Not a clue on the drug test mate, but @IGotTekkers is looking ferking huge in his avi! :hatsoff:


x2 that baby face of his was very misleading on the last avi. big b*stard.

As for the OP jobs fooked, if youve got the date of the drug test just crash your car that day or do something that means you cant make it with evidence to prove you wasnt skipping the test.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> x2 that baby face of his was very misleading on the last avi. big b*stard.
> 
> As for the OP jobs fooked, if youve got the date of the drug test just crash your car that day or do something that means you cant make it with evidence to prove you wasnt skipping the test.


Just get high on the morning of the test so you forget, job saved :thumb:


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Put it in the microwave... simple


Or keep it in your mouth, it'll come out perfect body temp!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

LER said:


> someone else's p!ss wont work the tub you p!ss in will have a temperature gauge on it and cold p!ss is no good..


Iv never seen a temp gauge on a p1ss pot, iv had 7 UK medicals in the last few years for offshore.

@scott.taylor - what sort of medical is it? If its an Eng1 then you are fine, they use your urine to check for protein in it, not for drug detection. Iv never heard of them doing it at the same time as the survival, so it maybe a different course / medical.

Any how, if it was only a small joint and if you only very occasionally smoke then you should be fine, the NHS website states:

"One-off or occasional users are likely to get rid of all cannabis from their system within a few days.

For regular heavy smokers, it takes an average of two weeks to one month for it to leave their system, although it can be longer. Long-term users may still have cannabis in their body two to three months after they last smoked it."

I would say your fine, but will be subjected to random tests when going on jobs so quit smoking weed as you will get caught in the end.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

It is traceable in your bloodstream for up to 3 months, in your urine for only up to 30 days.If you lied about your consumption and are a really heavy stoner then you will fail no matter what action you take.

If you were honest about your consumption you should be fine if you drink an extra couple of litres of water (spread throughout each day) every day from now until the day of the test.

If you DO happen to test positive then it was obviously as a result of passive smoking (remember at the weekend when you were SURE that you could smell something "suspect" at the bottom end of the beer garden? :rolleye: )

:thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Or keep it in your mouth, it'll come out perfect body temp!


Exactly... I was also thinking keeping it under your arm pit would work... but whatever floats your boat :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to smoke a lot of weed. Smoked nearly every day from when I was 16 up til 21-22ish. Passed 3 drug tests within that time, 2 for the railway and 1 for Navy entry. All I did was stop smoking about 10 days before the tests and drink loads n loads of water. Also I used to go out running a lot, not sure if the heavy sweating and then rehydrating may have helped but I would imagine it probably did help flush some out my system.

Also if you drink plenty water right before the test urine will be more diluted too so the metabolites shouldn't be as abundant, may possibly make them less detectable?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow I'm intrigued to see the results of this now.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Iv never seen a temp gauge on a p1ss pot, iv had 7 UK medicals in the last few years for offshore.
> 
> @scott.taylor - what sort of medical is it? If its an Eng1 then you are fine, they use your urine to check for protein in it, not for drug detection. Iv never heard of them doing it at the same time as the survival, so it maybe a different course / medical.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what medical it is. It will be done by Abermed at the Survivex training centre in Aberdeen. It's the medical you get to work in Norway. I had to pay extra for this.


----------



## Slumdog-Rising (May 21, 2013)

Look mate don't listen to these people saying you're practically screwed because there is one way, it isn't a magic pill but it sure as heck is effective: THC and all other cannabinoids are soluble in fat, this is what causes that sometimes extreme backlash the next day after you ate lots of sugar which via insulin is stored as adipose tissue;fat, though with the thc attached to it - so you get "re-high" as the fat is burned, as your body try to acheieve metabolic equlibrium. But you have to look at the half life of thc which wears off quick, though minute traces can still be found in the adipose tissue weeks or even months ahead.

So if you have a good metabolism it's easier for you to burn this fat, so people with crappy metabolism like fat people are more likely to fail the tests than lean people. Do Cardio, cardio, and MORE cardio to burn as much as possible, stick to high intesntiy (obviously) and of course lay off junk food. The metabolites of thc may be water soluble but the turnover of these metabolites in the follwoing days can be increased by raising the rate of metabolism itself.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Just drink water that's it your only very light use so you should be good to go


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh and if it comes back weak positive, you say;

You went to a social gathering at an end where some nob that had heard you talking about your job and the medical, he passed u a smoke which untill you'd had a few drags didn't realise it had weed in, which he'd done intentionally!! To try Fcuking you up!

Apologise profusely, stamp your feet your not a drug user and beg for a retest in a day or two followed by another in a month if need be to prove your clean.

Never failed me yet


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

OP you`re ****ed .


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcvs4n_blue-mountain-state-oil-change-by-t_fun


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Just been told ill be drug tested at a medical I've got next week. Not sure of which day, but I'll be at the centre doing some courses from Monday to Friday.
> 
> I smoked half a joint last night, and about 2 over the weekend.
> 
> ...


Basically......... You're f***ed.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

LER said:


> someone else's p!ss wont work the tub you p!ss in will have a temperature gauge on it and cold p!ss is no good..


It will if he's got it inside his boxers.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In just for the results!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

im subbing to this thread lol i cant wait to see if you pass or not lol

but i firmly believe plenty of water and flush it out, like say ur told the test will be in an hour or 2 and u havnt drank much u cud pin a fw liters of water so that it will be just water coming out when u p1ss  iv seen this method work two days after a heavy toking session lol

and i definatly agree you shud do plenty of cardio too as someone else mentioned


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

scott.taylor said:


> I didn't pick it intentionally.
> 
> I've smoked it occasionally for about 2 years.
> 
> ...


lol you have mental and physical addictions - you just gave a classic response for a mental addiction (in bold above) , as for the cannabis its already been said it takes months to get out your system and can be tested in a hair sample for years afterwards, heres a read for you.

http://www.canorml.org/healthfacts/drugtestguide/drugtestdetection.html

*im not saying you have a mental addiction by the way, that just a classic response you gave for one, it depends more on how your life is affected by its use.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

paulandabbi said:


> Take someone elses p!ss :thumb: :lol:


But what if they found out and just accused him of taking the p1ss?


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> Iv never seen a temp gauge on a p1ss pot, iv had 7 UK medicals in the last few years for offshore.
> 
> @scott.taylor - what sort of medical is it? If its an Eng1 then you are fine, they use your urine to check for protein in it, not for drug detection. Iv never heard of them doing it at the same time as the survival, so it maybe a different course / medical.
> 
> ...


Best post in this thread, Ive recently had one with abermed at the norwich centre. If you are that paranoid you could easily sneak some **** in a jonny.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That won't work. You'd have to be in a very small enclosed space with several people smoking for many hours to get a positive result from passive smoking.


Could he not say hes homeless and shares a cardboard box with a guy that smokes like a chimney?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Could he not say hes homeless and shares a cardboard box with a guy that smokes like a chimney?


How does the homeless guy afford all that weed?


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> How does the homeless guy afford all that weed?


Rips it up off people's front lawns.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck mate

Drown that **** out of your system


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

You can buy fake **** test kits online. Try have a look at everyonedoesit


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Drink plenty of water is the best option, when u start to pee do it in the toilet first and then into the cup.

Some tests do a temp check so dont risk it

Buy some weed drug tests from online and do a few trial runs. On the morning of the test get up a few hours before you supposed to get up and down a large amount of water to get it in your system early then back to bed.

Also codine can through up a failed test or it did years ago so you can say that you have taken co-codamol for a gym injury or something as they will normally ask you some medical question prior to taking the test. Google what else can through up a failed drug test

Try not to worry as it sounds like you are not a heavy user


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

pugster said:


> lol you have mental and physical addictions - you just gave a classic response for a mental addiction (in bold above) , as for the cannabis its already been said it takes months to get out


If he smoked daily you'd have a point, but how often he does it couldn't be labelled as either.

(I know ur not saying the op is, this could relate to anyone)

If your a smoker ie every day and did so for a year and stopped youd be ear in 3wks 4 at the absolute tops.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

All this chew on for a drug test, I passed one a few year back, smoked some block about a month before and did ok. It was prob a fivers worth a shoddy dink in a 'bucket' back when i was a reckless youth but I wouldnt worry too much tbh


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

SpeciJr said:


> Best post in this thread, Ive recently had one with abermed at the norwich centre.


That's weird, that's where Iv used in the past :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

amurphy said:


> Also codine can through up a failed test or it did years ago so you can say that you have taken co-codamol for a gym injury or something as they will normally ask you some medical question prior to taking the test.


Codeine is an opiate so would test positive for heroin on a simple 5 panel p1ss tester (most commonly used). Not much that you can blame THC on anymore.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> if youre a light smoker I heard it can go in as little as a week to four weeks


A lot less reading here https://www.healthpartners.com/ucm/groups/public/@hp/@public/@ime/@content/documents/documents/cntrb_031044.pdf


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> Just been told ill be drug tested at a medical I've got next week. Not sure of which day, but I'll be at the centre doing some courses from Monday to Friday.
> 
> I smoked half a joint last night, and about 2 over the weekend.
> 
> ...







That episode of workaholics will teach you all you need to know to pass.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

In all seriousness I would just get a clean person's **** and sneak it in via a small container, all that water and cardio could be for nothing.

Someone else's **** thats clean will work.

Got a girlfriend? Give her the container and explain what needs to be done. Keep it warm in your pocket as the boys said. Really not complicated!

Job done.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Good luck mate, I just hope you're employer doesn't stumble across this thread.

In for results.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> If he smoked daily you'd have a point, but how often he does it couldn't be labelled as either.
> 
> (I know ur not saying the op is, this could relate to anyone)
> 
> If your a smoker ie every day and did so for a year and stopped youd be ear in 3wks 4 at the absolute tops.


I just thought it was worth pointing out the difference between mental and physical addiction, the quote the op gave i hear a lot, a lot of ppl think of addiction as just having a physical dependance, that was the point i was making (that theres more than one type) , sometimes i have a hard time on this forum when it seems like ppl are agreeing with me but arguing about it  , i guess things dont aways come across as intended or i misread them or the intent behind them.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

A mate once had this problem. He turned up. Did it. He told them he suffers third hand cannabis smoke on night buses but thas it... he now works for a reputable company...


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'd just get an excuse ready


That's about the best thing - you had a "happy pizza" with you mates - you did not know about-something simple if they ask


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Asparagus


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

scott.taylor said:


> Just been told ill be drug tested at a medical I've got next week. Not sure of which day, but I'll be at the centre doing some courses from Monday to Friday.
> 
> I smoked half a joint last night, and about 2 over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I've been told 30-40 grams of creatine 1 hour straight before p**s test don't know if that's true, either that or just someone was smoking around you some thc must of been breathed in passively


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Just to let everyone know I passed my medical no probs, didnt even mention my pee test lol.

Took Creatine a few hours before it and drank lots of water. So relieved lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

get a Jif lemon squeezer.Attach a short piece of pipe.Sellotape,the pipe to the underside of your todger,and the lemon squeezer, under your balls.Simply give the Jif a squeeze and voila! borrowed p!ss will flow.You can store the prewarmed p!ss in a Thermos flask prior to the test.

You might want to wash out the Flask, prior to using it gain to drink tea from again..............


----------

